# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Masturbation/Sex: Effects on Recall, Vividity & Lucidity

## The Blue Meanie

The idea for this experiment came from this post by Manifold_Time on the "honest question" thread.  At the time, I thought that what Manifold_Time proposed would make an excellent and potentially very useful experiment, and so with his permission, I've decided to start an experiment based loosely on his original idea.

So, without further ado, here's the proposal for this experiment:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Purpose:*
The purpose of this experiment is to investigate the effects of sexual activity, or lack of sexual activity, on dream recall, vividity, and lucidity for both males and females.

NOTE: For the purposes of this experiment, "sexual activity" should be understood to include both sex with a partner, and masturbation.  As this experiment is intended to investigate the effects of sexual stimulation and "release", or orgasms, I consider it irrelevant how stimulation and release are achieved.  If anyone disagrees with this approach, however, I'd be happy and eager to hear their comments.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Theory:*
In this experiment, I intend to investigate the following hypotheses, and either prove or disprove them as a result of the data gained from this experiment::

1) Masturbation and/or sex immediately before bed, when it culminates in at least one orgasm, decreases dream recall, vividity, and lucidity for that night for both males and females.

2) Masturbation and/or sex an hour or more before bed, when it culminates in at least one orgasm, decreases dream recall, vividity, and lucidity for that night for both males and females.

3) Abstaining from masturbation or sex for a reasonable length of time, such as a week, increases dream recall, vividity, and lucidity for both males and females.

4) Bringing oneself to the brink of "release" or orgasm through masturbation and/or sex, but refraining from allowing oneself "release" or orgasm, immediately before bed, results in an increase in recall, vividity, and lucidity for that night for both males and females.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Procedure:*
This experiment will be conducted by having as many participants as possible do each of the following, in any order:

a) Every day for a week, have one or more orgasm(s) through either masturbation or sex immediately before bed at night.  Do not masturbate or have sex at other times during the day, if at all possible.

B) Every day for a week, have one or more orgasm(s) at some point or points during the day more than an hour before bed at night.  Do not masturbate within an hour of going to bed, if at all possible.

c) For a week, abstain from sex or masturbation.

d) Every day for a week, at night immediately before bed, through masturbation or sex, bring yourself to the brink of "release" or orgasm but refrain from having an actual orgasm.

Thus, this experiment should consist of four "weeks", each of consistant sexual behaviour, for each participant.  During each of these weeks, the participant should keep a detailed record of his/her dreams,  the number of dreams he/she remembered on each night, the vividity of his/her dreams, and the lucidity of his/her dreams.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Data collection:*

The participant should rate each of his/her dreams on the following scales of recall, vividity and lucidity:

Recall

R0 - Only remembering having a dream, but no content 
R1 - Recalling only one or more fragments, nothing fluid 
R2 - Knowing the story line of the dream, maybe with gaps. 

Vividity:

V0 = Less vivid than usual.
V1 = About as vivid as usual.
V2 = More vivid than usual.

Lucidity:

L0 = Did not become lucid.
L1 = Became lucid for short period(s) in dream, but dream ended or lucidity lost.
L2 = Was lucid for a significant length of time within the dream.

NOTE: These scales are kept as simple as possible to avoid overly subjective results... for instance, if the scale were 1-10, then one participant might rate most of his/her dreams at 1-3, and another participant at 8-10.  This would provide useless data.  By allowing a "scale" which is subjective to the participant's USUAL vividity, it can be more reliably measured how vivid the subject's dreams are in comparison to his usual dreams.

So, at the end of each week, each participant should submit a "report" such as the following (Sample results made up just for example):

Sexual behaviour (a), (B), © or (d): (a) Every day for a week, have one or more orgasm(s) through either masturbation or sex immediately before bed at night.  Do not masturbate or have sex at other times during the day, if at all possible.
Day 1: (V1, L0)
Day 2: (V0, L0) (V2, L1)
Day 3: (V2, L0)
Day 4: (V1, L1) (V2, L2) (V0, L0)
Day 5: (V2, L0) (V0, L0)
Day 6: (V0, L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L2) (V2, L0)
Day 7: (V1, L0)
General comments: I found that during this week of sexual behaviour, my dream recall was less than normal, but the vividity of my dreams remained unchanged from what it usually is.  I had a couple of lucid dreams, but no more than usual, no less either.  Masturbating before bed seemed to have no recognisably significant effect on my chances of becoming lucid.
Other possible influenceing factors: I got less sleep than usual this week so this may have had an effect on my dream recall.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sign-up sheet:*

If you want to sign up and help me in this experiment as a participant, here's the info I need from each participant:

Sex:
Age:
Average number of hours of sleep per night:
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation:
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week:
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams:
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




So, there we go, that's the experiment.  I'd be interested in, firstly, any feedback or comments anyone has about the experiment's purpose, theory, or procedure as set forth in this post.  Secondly, I'd love to get people "signing up" for this experiment.  Whaddya think?

Remember, guys and girls, don't be shy.  The experiment doesn't require a detailed, explicit description of each... ehrm... "trial", so you don't need to embarass yourself or anything silly like that.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, since I suppose I'm sort of "running" this experiment, I'll start off, and sign up:
*
Sex:* Male
*Age:* 20
*Average number of hours of sleep per night:* 7 to 8, but about 5 or 6 this last week.
*Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation:*  :Oops:  Heh... ummm... Sometimes, daily, sometimes once every couple of weeks, depending on a number of factors.  Usually, though, about 2-4 times a week.  And yes, that's masturbation not sex.  I'm single.   ::|:  
*Approx. number of dreams usually recalled per night or per week:* usually about 2 or 3 dreams per night when I practice DR and am going fairly well.  But, I have "bouts" of no dream recall, or maybe only one dream, during high stress or no sleep periods.
*Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams:* once or twice a month. (Only had four so far)
*Description of the usual vividity of your dreams:* My dreams are usually not very vivid, but occaisionally I get a very vivid dream... my dreams are almost never as vivid as waking life, however.

----------


## mongreloctopus

Sex: male

Age: 20

Average number of hours of sleep per night: in between 9 and 11 everyday

Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: usually about once a day.  if i miss one night, i tend to make up for it the next day with double  ::wink:: 

Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: when i am completely sober (which is most of the time) i recall in between 4 and 6 dreams per night.

Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: i've been having about four lucid dreams per month, but they aren't spaced out regularly, and seem to happen of their own accord.

Description of the usual vividity of your dreams:  my dreams are becoming more and more vivid.  i usually have at least one extremely vivid dream each night, but i would describe it more as just being close to as aware of everything as i would be while awake...without becoming lucid.

----------


## poeticDreamer

I _knew_ you'd be the one to come up with something like this--I totally did.  Well, I suppose you need a girl for this experiment, eh?

*Sex:*   Female
*Age:*   21
*Average number of hours of sleep per night:*   5-7 hours
*Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation:*   Usually daily, but at least 5 times per week.
*Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week:*   When my recall is good, at least one, often up to three or four.  But I, too, go for a week at a time without recall.
*Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams:*   One every 3 months, it seems like.  I'm due for another.
*Description of the usual vividity of your dreams:*  I usually have pretty vivid dreams.  I've had dreams so vivid I didn't realize until much later that they were, in fact, just dreams.

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by The Blue Meanie_
> *So, there we go, that's the experiment. *I'd be interested in, firstly, any feedback or comments anyone has about the experiment's purpose, theory, or procedure as set forth in this post. *Secondly, I'd love to get people "signing up" for this experiment. *Whaddya think?*



I have a couple of the less obvious things to consider. First would be sneezing. I feel that it is exactly the same as an orgasm, but coming from the nose instead of the genitals. If you possess the ability, hold the sneeze back, push it down into your stomach. Also, to be correct, I would say no genital orgams, instead of just orgasms, as a sneeze could be considered a nasal orgasm. Full body ones should be allowed, as all energy is retained.

Second, dream sex. Treat it just like waking sex. If you are doing a week of celibacy, that means a week of dream celibacy too.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sign-up sheet:*

*Sex*: Male
*Age*: 22
*Average number of hours of sleep per night*: 7 hours, but fragmented into sections
*Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation*: multiple times a day without genital orgasm
*Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week*: 3 per night
*Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams*: no lucid dreams (on purpose)
*Description of the usual vividity of your dreams*: one with incredible vividness where awareness is already there, then the vividity usually decreases after that.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## wasup

I shall masturbate nightly in pursuit of scientific discovery!

----------


## Distant Clone

One more thing, since the topic is *Masturbation/Sex: Effects on Recall, Vividity & Lucidity*, I suggest we add recall to the tuple (V,L,R) and make it a three tuple. Here is the scoring system I used:
R0 - Only remembering having a dream, but no content
R1 - Recalling only one or more fragments, nothing fluid
R2 - Knowing the story line of the dream, maybe with gaps.

Also I am doing option d, and well I did a little more than just "right before bed", I'll keep it up for a week and see. After one day, seven dreams, six remembered, five average vividness, two lucids and one extra vivid. Waking up several times in the middle of the night helped the dream recall, most likely.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *First would be sneezing. I feel that it is exactly the same as an orgasm, but coming from the nose instead of the genitals. If you possess the ability, hold the sneeze back, push it down into your stomach. Also, to be correct, I would say no genital orgams, instead of just orgasms, as a sneeze could be considered a nasal orgasm. Full body ones should be allowed, as all energy is retained.*



Yah, okay, I'll go with that.  I don't believe in the concept of "energy" per se, but otherwise I think you're right, and that's what I intended.  Let's restrict this to "sexual" orgasms... sneezing, etc, not included, so, participants are quite welcome to go catch a cold or the flu.





> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *Second, dream sex. Treat it just like waking sex. If you are doing a week of celibacy, that means a week of dream celibacy too.*



Hrrrrm.  I disagree with this.  In non-lucids, people might not be able to control their "celibacy".  Plus, it might be another important part of the findings: does real-life celibacy increase the probability of non-lucid sex dreams?  I mean, if you WANT to be really strict and be dream-celibate during the celibacy week, sure, that's fine, but I don't think it's necessary for the purposes of this experiment.





> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *One more thing, since the topic is Masturbation/Sex: Effects on Recall, Vividity & Lucidity, I suggest we add recall to the tuple (V,L,R) and make it a three tuple. Here is the scoring system I used:
> R0 - Only remembering having a dream, but no content
> R1 - Recalling only one or more fragments, nothing fluid
> R2 - Knowing the story line of the dream, maybe with gaps.*



Good idea.  Let's do it.  I was sort of incorporating recal of individual dreams into vividity, but in retrospect, this is a better system.  I'll edit my original post to incorporate this, thanks DC.

----------


## Manifold_Time

Finally got back to DV, I am going to start the experiment tonight.

Sex: Male 
Age: 15
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 7-9 hours
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: 1-2 x / day
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: 1/night
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: very random, not many
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: usually very vivid, i can recall many details

----------


## dudesuperior

Ok, I guess I can't postpone it any longer, so here I am... 

Sex: Male
Age: 16
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 7-8 hours. 
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: Once, maybe twice a day.
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: usually 2-3 per night.
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: 2 per month, perhaps 3 if i'm lucky.
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: Normally the vividity of my dreams rivals that of waking life.

----------


## Distant Clone

It's been a week, where do we send all our collected data? Do we post it right here?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yah. go for it, and then onto the next experiment...

----------


## Distant Clone

Modified method D, the brink of release. Woke up multiple times during night, would usually continue energy raising activities until falling back asleep.

This raised some issues for possible further study. First, I had thirteen repeated dreams, with a couple other suspect dreams, in nine days. Also, seven lucid dreams, and five of those were also repeats. The two non-repeats were on the first day of the experiment. While they were familiar, I am not confident enough to say those two were repeats. The more I think about it, the more every dream seems a little more familiar, like it's happened before. Keep in mind, I put absolutely no effort into RCs, or attaining lucidity.

Further, something is troubling and I feel is cause for more investigation. During the dream I was on the brink of a full body orgasm, I would literally switch back reality and me on my bed. I knew I was just dreaming, and recalled the scene, and forced my way right back into the dream, and it continued on. The next night, while having dream sex, I had a full body orgasm. The problem was that during the act, either giving oral or vaginal, I don't remember what happened, it's like I blacked out. The act took place three times too, so it was not like I just missed a huge segment. The other thing to consider is the giant burst in recall followed by a slump. The dreams I could not remember were plenty vivid too.

It has led me to propose that dreams occur at a certain frequency. It's like you tune into them, and if you are not exactly tuned in, the reception might be a little fuzzy. Well, the energy raising would be like increasing the frequency of one's dream radio. It's like I was overdoing it, and literally tuning out of the dream. As a result, I am staying with my modified method D,  until I can make better sense of this problem. Besides, with the results I have had, I think I may stay like this permanently.

Key: Repeat
[quote]May 25, 2006 - Fall asleep after 11:30, up at 2AM, 3:30AM, 5AM, finally about 7:30AM to finish the night
Modified method d, maximize energy. RVL = (0,0,0) (2,2,0) (1,1,0) (2,1,2) (2,1,1) (2,1,0) (2,1,0)

-
- dogs near old house, incredibly calm at my house, cars at older brother's house
- masturbating in shower
*- lucid, twin's friend's family's house, his sister, flying, through walls, meditating over cliff, math friend in cafeteria, flash and invis.
- lower lucid, Aquanina, garfield, mario kart rainbow road turns golden, 20 second laps*
- mario kart again, one of three competititors
- hotel, _Burns_ flying trivia, swimming with older bro+sis in law, wait until 4PM for lifeguard, their dog and a cricket, dog bites me, cricket expels two fluids

====
May 26, 2006 - Fell asleep after 12:15AM, woke up around 5:30 after one dream, more energy raising, three more before 8AM
Method d, RVL = (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0)

- Repeat dream. turok meets star wars FPS, team game, wipe out sentries and beasts, third eye cam to see if they are active, died could not switch weapons, only had bow, different types of arrows.
- preparing for transition, chicken, twin, disaster? Breathing under water, hey only in a dream can I do that.
- 8th grade, HS, horse thing, gorilla, with twin and his friend, old math teacher but older like us, backpack had to move, outside...
- Halo, those robot things with lasers, shooting them down, got dark, use flashlight and got whooped, twin yells at me

====
May 27, 2006 - Fell asleep after midnight, up well before 2AM, back asleep after 2, up at 5 AM, and 7AM. Only about 3-4 hours sleep, I am well rested
Method d, RVL = (2,1,0) (0,0,0) (2,2,0)

- 5 day weekend at univ. library, I eat brownie, twin leaves crumbs, I clean table as four others sit, guy spills two different sodas on me twice, I laugh it off, librarian hugs me, my last day, I leave for class, elderly, I take over, help, projector breaks, late for math, miss lunch, have to bounce pad to second floor, tears off, black guy swings me then bounces me up. Our old house, but twin's friend's family there, I take my money, lose twin, count rest of money, for friend and his family. Sit with friend in book case which has cave like front, his sister comes in sits on my lap, one arm around her, kiss her cheek, rest chin on her left shoulder. So comfortable, then she freaks out "Who is acting dead", then leaves. Hotel room, hear mom pee, dad flops balls under towel, both in swim wear. Dad hungry, but I did not even eat lunch, we go to a restaurant, parents abandon us, I watch train, crappy view, crappy seat. Guy comes, I give him foot rest, instead of coffee machine, Korn - "We push the buttons far inside" with two straw like balls in my mouth

- something to do with space, also possible a repeat, afterwards, extremely relaxed.

- incredibly vivid, lucid-like length. Working as clerk at grocery store, rich people doing "charity", I have my cart, only second day there, might be on register, some class mates come to do grocery shopping. Put all their groceries on my cart, rich people still being "charitable". Redhead math student asks blonde haired girl out, I am amused, she says I was her only previous boyfriend, "Hey! You lied!", Push cart to university class room, wooden walls, casual friend asks me to help a better known female friend, I agree, "Oh wait, project is not due tomorrow" he says. We get side tracked, someone takes the cart, groceries away, uses it for a game. Three dressed up people come running back in room. Time to go home, leave, walking near University, tell math girl from earlier maybe a 2 on 1 date since we never got a chance. Find twin, take off shoes/socks, dressed nice, kick some foam balls like footballs, do bad, one off knee, one off toe, continue on. Scene changes to 1st middle school, was going to walk home, twin says no, we go to our car "Oh wait, no window, we did not drive it", continue north, find my friend with his friend by stairs, ask about bus, #44, which drives off as I jump for it, fall 20 feet, minimum impact, levitate back up instead of stairs, hook feet to not over do it, twin and my friend surprised, heal knee while down. "It's almost time" "for what" "The world to roll over" we get inside, covered with cold water, somewhat gooey. Swim up higher, avoid plants by taking side. Then walking around, come out someone's garage. Two highschoolers, actually knew in college, getting ready to drive. I miss them, dream rewinds, I throw girl out, force the guy to drive, "I just want to go home, not harm you". Tell him to take lefts, oh wait, I don't live their, take either freeway, lots of cops, turns away from them. "You just want to go home? You just have to suck the milk from a prostitute's nipple", he climbs on overpass, falls and dies. I start driving, not fully buckled, roll out and die too. I stand back up and I meet the male Asian director, as a scene is filming...What the hell?

====
May 28, 2006 - Holy shit! new record for recalled dreams, more repeated dreams, after almost all dreams, I would immediately wake up, only was sleeping a couple hours out of the 12 I was in bed. Fell asleep with the radio on several times, towards the beginning.

RVL =  (2,1,0) for most of them. L1 for the three lucids.

- twin+dad and neighbors kids, figuring out Hebrew ++ (vertical though) puzzle with statues. November.
- Fell asleep with the radio on, staying up at night to hear Crossfade perform acoustically (So Far Away), and then Staind I think. 
- Nephews upsetting me, handled it better than first dream.
- With mom in middle of street, abandon chopped strawberries, cross at light, turn left and head into the desert.
*- One person causing all these accidents. Causes one to pull over, starts unlocking his trunk to steal from him. I run him over to protect the other person. "Hey! It's Monday, why am I driving, I'm not going anywhere. Oh! I'm dreaming". Go into sky, and meditate, end dream. 
- In a swamp like backyard, green things transport around water, on a wooden board with brothers, it twists, I untwist it but fall in. Not cold, don't have to breathe, hey! I am lucid. Soon I am telling that story at oldest brother's house, lots of beds, see younger nephew playing late at night, twin and I in same room, nephew's mom gets his dad (my oldest brother) to put my nephew to sleep.*
- At a giant assembly, took my shoes off in gym earlier, everyone makes a presentation, see some I know, I do mine, have a remote, goofing up the screen with twin, New England area reception, unscrambled MILF message, everyone laughs, someone took one of my shoes, I took someone else's. Walk through old high school, come to a eerie building, weird ghost things after me, causing a pro basketball team to forfeit, I break out of building, 1-1 pro warmup for a play off game, suplexed. Sit to watch game, person puts feet into me, ask him to knock it off, he tells me to take it. I get stabbed twice, he gives up, goes to rape girl, I stop him. Three photographers, then a sheriff show up to take care of him.
- At an event, during break go to bathroom. Find DV members, _Tornado Joe and Oneironaut_, bathroom, black dude goes up telephones, *lucidity, English lady evil, cooking, apartment with pizzas, run like hell from her in apartment complex, run to those which hug me on far side.*
- Class activity early in the dream. eat orange peel, not bitter. Girl rhyming, I write it down. "Stale ass piece of S and M cake...in class room, old group member there, seating plan. Want to finger horny girls, but need to stay quiet. Some hot looking ones.

====
May 29, 2006 - Fell asleep well after midnight, stayed asleep for a good while. Woke up around 6AM, fell back asleep at 6:20, alarm off at 6:30AM. Interrupted sleep, did not get a good chance to recall.

RVL = (2,1,0) (2,1,0)
- university, machine that shoots cars, go back, causes hair loss from E/M field. Gambling with Wolverine, at my friend's house house, Leopard loose, loves it's cub, just like mother with stroller, hide from it with scared mom, truck does not work, gathering Tuesday 3:30, Playboy mansion, pens to kill zombies, steal some porno, bus ride, down hill lose control plunge into river, parachute out, get goods from sewer, no videos. Dirt in earth creates machines, final task. Holding twin's friend's sister's hand, kissing her, so thankful, own machines, into a classroom atmosphere. One thing left, all tickling a bunny, I pick up and destroy, end of semester get test back, I have a 120, 118 an A, twin argues.
- Dreaming as alarm went off, had to get up and go, no time to recall it.

====
May 30, 2006 - Up at 3AM, 5AM, 7:30AM. Lots of energy raising during the day, less at night. Seemed like five dreams, only two do I recall actually being fluid. It's like I did not really care, No lucid, less vividity than normal. Also had to be up at 6:30AM the previous night and worn down.

- Jim+Pam from The Office, she looked really tired, game type scenario, dad, twin and his friend were there among others. Two candles per letter, represent the earth? I blow almost all of them out. Twin's friend promises twin to roll something, I want to make him roll 'K' and he does, a misfortunate roll.
- _Oneironaut_, skiing like Nintendo, I fall, middle of dream
- one of the interview, pesky questions
- Basketball dream, a star player doing terrible, possibly a separate dream with a teammate rising up to the challenge.
- Friend from other BB @ university, two scythe like things, from library/computer area to my clasrooms, elevator, avoid authority calmly, girls there.

====
May 31, 2006 - Only up once around 3AM, up by 8AM. Distracted early in the night, slept through most of it. Not very good recall. 

RVL = (2,0,0)
- Gunbound snow levels, petey piranha from Mario, mammoth, Dragon = purple charizard. twin playing, owned everyone. 
At least one other dream...crap what was it.

There were some other dreams too.

====
June 1, 2006 - Fell asleep after 11PM, up at 1AM, 2AM, 3AM, 5AM, 7AM.

RVL = (2,0,0) (2,0,1)
- Tool CD, one line from each song, makes a story when assembled correctly.
*- walking around, taking path of least resistance, my older brother, and two robbers, I pull into pool, near full body orgasms, concentrating back in on the scene.*

At least three more dreams, all of those fragmented though, RVL = (1,0,0) or (0,0,0).

====
June 2, 2006 - Fell asleep after 11PM, up at 1AM, 3AM, 5AM, 7AM. 

RVL = (2,1,0) (1,1,0) (0,0,0) (1,1,0) (2,2,2)
- airport, taking time, international flight, _OpheliaBlue_, the teenager, full body orgasm, not remembering sex, Uncle finds my mom's mustard box for tampons/vibrator, weirdo at end tells me I do it wrong.
- Spent some time with twin's friend's sister.
- Twin used rest of BBQ
- 
*- Einstein/ghosts, fact finding mission mom/grandma, nephews, really weird. Searching for a girl I really appreciate, in astral plane, Spanish show, direction of attraction, going through walls, attic goofing off because others don't see me.*

----------


## halfasked1

Why not put my hobbies to good use?

*Sex*: male
*Age*: 16
*Average number of hours of sleep per night*: 9-12
*Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation*: 4-5x a week
*Approx. number of dreams usually recalled per night or per week*: 2-3 a day
*Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams*: 1-2x a month
*Description of the usual vividity of your dreams*: I don't exactly know the scale of vividness.  It's hard to explain, but my dreams aren't really that vivid if you mean bright colors or a sunset that looks like a Van Gogh(sp) painting.  They're usually just like real life.  Average I guess.

----------


## Manifold_Time

I'm actually on day 10 of the experiment. So far I've masturbated immediately before bed for a week. 

Here were the results for week 1 (a):

Day 1: R1, V1, L0
Day 2: R1, V2, L0
Day 3: R2, V1, L0
Day 4: R2, V1, L0
Day 5: R1, V1, L0
Day 6: R2, V1, L0
Day 7: R0, V0, L0

I've abstained from any orgasms for the past 3 days, I'll have my results up for procedure (B) soon.

----------


## Manifold_Time

Results are in for experiment (B). I haven't masturbated for a week.

Day 1: R1, V1, L0
Day 2: R1, V1, L0
Day 3, R2, V1, L0
Day 4: R2, V2, L1
Day 5: R2, V2, L1
Day 6: R1, V0, L0
Day 7: R2, V2, L1

There was a significant effect of not masturbating on my dreams. I became lucid 3 times in week, however it was a low level of lucidity; I either lost lucidity after a minute, or woke up a short time later.

In all of the lucids I had during the week, I had become lucid after I approached a girl and I wanted sex. Incredibly, I kept dreaming about the same girl since Day 3, and on Day 4 of abstainment, I noticed the same girl in my dream and said "wow, im dreaming". When I approached her, she always had an a blank expression on her face. 

Also, on Day 4,5,7 I dreamt about school.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Damn.  Manifold, that's pretty damn interesting, and if other people come up with similar results... that, in itself is a worthwhile finding.

Myself, I haven't even been able to start the experiment yet.  I got interrupted with a whole bunch of shit and haven't been getting much sleep, so, yah, doin the experiment when I only get 5 hours' sleep a night is kind of pointless...  Unfortunate, but, hey.  I should get started on it on thursday, and, after then I've got an entire month of university, so that should work.

Keep up the good work, you little wankers!

----------


## Distant Clone

I continued with method D, and lost track of time, so I did it for two weeks instead of one. That would be my second and third weeks of this experiment.

The repeat dreams have continued to unload, having at least 25 in 14 days. Again, more were suspect, but I did not have enough feeling to convict them as repeat offenders. Unlike last time, there was only once lucid dream in this stint, and it was at the very end. I think that had more to do with the fact that I wanted a lucid dream so I could do the lucid task, which I did complete. 

Even more strange, throughout the two weeks, seemingly random childhood, and previous dream memories would just pop into my head. It seems it may not have any effect on lucidity, but it may with vividness.

It seems that the majority of my dreams are (R2,V1,L0). I have continous recall, average vividness, but no lucidity. My average dream is really vivid, and I reserve V2 for those dreams only when I am completely engulfed within the sensation of the dream.

As far as my previous hypothesis of overtuning, I think that one might be on track. The dreams seemed so colorful, except pale and muted. 

I am also having orgasms within the dream too, without any stimulation. It's like it's built up, and just releases overnight since I won't let it out while conscious.

*Conclusion*
I am willing to say that this does not have an effect on lucidity, but can help not only dream recall, but recall of memories from either waking life, or other dreams. I believe it does in fact increase energy, which may actually cause the dreams to tune out, losing vividness, since the average dream is quite vivid. On the other hand, it does cause spontaneous orgasms in the middle of the dream.
[quote]June 3, 2006 - Resting since 8PM, asleep after 11:30, up at 3AM until 5AM, up for good at 8:30AM.
Method d (hold it in), RVL = (2,0,0) (0,0,0) (0,0,0) (0,0,0) (0,0,0) (1,0,0) 

- Repeat. Battle with Japanese authority, flying a plane around, shoot one down with missile, spend rest of time dodging missles, Choke hold on general in bathroom, take pee, see ally building bomb in bathroom. 
- Another dream against authority
-
-
-
- _Aquanina, RTex_, aloe vera + chocolate in her ice cream, no thanks.

====
June 4, 2006 - Asleep after 9:30PM, up before 1AM, fell back asleep for a dream, then woke up, and from 2:30 to 4:30AM I was awake, fell back asleep until about 9AM. Two big chunks with one good dream in the middle.
Method d, modified. RVL = (2,2,0) (1,1,0)

-Repeat. music building at my university, middle of night, awesome music playing, Maynard doing Bush,Pantera,something else. newspaper, Mario and Yoshi, my HS freshman spanish partner, one other "last time we might see each other", Don't go outside, could sneak back in, may not be open. Walking around a hotel, randomly go in a door, Kitty Montgomery, Husband turning into Larry, give her a sweaty hug, she's naked, then the Dream View Members start popping in. "I think I missed a thread  :smiley: ".

_Aquanina, Amethyst Star, OpheliaBlue, irishcream, Tsen and Courtney, Burns_, about 12 in total, Liz knew me, almost all girls. Twin took spot, I called spot back, watching Leno with Dane Cook. Retelling a story, Linkin Park - "A Place for My head", someone mentioned Hoobastank. I was getting more ice water, threw mine on my twin for taking my seat. Dane's story, someone did Scrooge's taxes wrong.

-I remember a brown wolf growling at me, making chirping noises, Mom asked what it was and I told her. I considered growling back, but I simply stood there. I knew I might get bit on the hand, that I would deal with the pain. Then the wolf stands up and asks for chocolate ice cream. I think I kissed him on the snout.

====
June 5, 2006 - Fell asleep after 9:30PM, up at about 2AM, back asleep after 4AM until 7AM.
RVL = (1,0,0) (2,2,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,2,0)

- Dad was in my room and more prepared for something than I expected
- Incredibly calm feeling in my arms. Line between dream and reality was blurred as sensation carried over into waking life. I fell over slowly without any pain.
- Repeat. Driving near the last intersection before freeway, in parking lot, come back a second time with twin, "How many church seminars in a specified time frame of specified length"? 2400/x*x
- Repeat. Electrical Networks teacher and look alike in classroom, one guy goes through door, I was one of the last students to leave that class, a little behind
- Repeat. At university, restaurants all around the place, _Oneironaut_'s grill, was going to meet someone at NE corner, had to work at noon, told my brother's friend I would be right back after telling other person I would not be meeting him. Got sidetracked, walked by university field on long high grass. Blonde cheerleader with wiffle ball blindfolded, popped the ball out and ran it back, accidentally went there again, hill down to stadium, meet two girls there. Sidestepping on building ledge to get around, two spirits keep appearing with different haircuts. "Bwa-heyeah, you look like a dude!" *falls off*, other redhead vampire lady flings me up by foot.

====
June 6, 2006 (666) - Fell asleep after midnight, up at 1AM, up at 2AM-5AM with one dream in there, up at 9AM afterwards.

RVL = (2,2,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0)

- kissed twin's friend's sister twice, both times on the lips, second time with tongue, so warm and lovely.
- office, tall ass dude, I said "damn!", painful full body orgasms - beach/local overnight radio DJ, restaurant, coupons
- blue lizard/roadrunner, want to make into a geometric rubik's type game, accidentally pull one's head off with string, returned one has scales, mom wants to throw out.
- four person UFC tournament. One guy looked familiar, one guy really get owned by a six kick combo.

====
June 7, 2006 - Fell asleep after 1AM, woke up at 3AM, back asleep before 4AM, woke up before 8AM.

RVL = (2,2,0) (2,2,0) (0,1,0)
- Repeat. video game car, driven by a group of friends, wooden boxes on lake, Mario Kart now, mushroom star, two giant bananas, reset, go to high school volleyball court, find star barely kill two giant bananas to reset something, run into _Leo Volont_, he leads me to house went from a whitish to gold, explained it was very spiritual. I set out to find a candidate house, find it, my mom's boss' house. Get in square ring of couches with two of four black dogs, one bigger, one smaller. Dad has no problem petting them, the big one looks vicious, bites and attacks me, I tolerate pain, eventually befriend it. Weird swedish people in suits, that change house to gold thought I took too long, so the dream resets, and I go through the dog stuff again. This time it is quicker, and then they turn the guy's house to gold. It had fishtank like things in the front, and turning the house gold caused the house to rupture and explode...the guy who owned it was pissed

- Repeat. Living with three other friends in a house, with video games and such up in the kids room. We are a little before teen age, and best of friends. We soon age though and right next to our house is our university campus which we all go to. Then, the devil shows up, and we decide we are brave enough to take him on. One friend got into an elevator waiting to confront him, someone else pulled a bar out and emergency stopped it to open the door so all four of us were in there. Then as we were waiting in there, the devil crashed through the roof of the building, pulled the elevator out, and flung us to a nearby field. Flying I think "Shit! Why did we not get parachutes. I open a hatch, wanting to escape, but don't have the time. I jump off the floor just before we crash and do a break fall.

We all get right up, all uninjured. I thought it was because I did the break fall  :smiley: . I have a wand, and a red inflated balloon, industrial strength. The devil challenges me to get it down our chimney (our house has moved right near the field). I take him on, and I was initially going to levitate, but I thought "Nah, that's cheating, I can do better". I go to the far side of the house, climb the mahogany picket fence, get up to the second balcony, use the swinging door to realize I cannot quite reach the roof. So I put my wand up there, then sit on the inflatable balloon. It has the strength to propel me up a few feet, and then I grab my wand. I go over to the chimney while the devil is floating there, with his hands in blocking. I shove the balloon in, then it flies out and away. 

The devil goaltended, and then him and I and the others are inside the house on the first floor. He transforms into a preppy looking person, he looked like Wilmer Valderrama with a sweater vest and glasses. After that, we knew he was defeated and we earned the right to kill him. He was standing in front of stairs that lead down to the basement. At this point, I still see him as the devil. I push him down some of them, to which he responds "I am still alive". Twice more I go to kill him, before realizing he is just a person. Then the dream ends.

- I was in a pool somewhere in some dream this night.

====
June 8, 2006 - Asleep after 12:30AM, up by 3AM, back asleep around six, up by 9AM. Modified method D still.

RVL = (2,1,0) (2,2,0) (2,1,0)
- Repeat. Gassing cars, two cars with twin, en route to my university, cars near old gas station, take one, then get out, gas station price 00F, $7.65 to clean up vandalism, Jennifer Aniston's place, crab shaped grass disappears. Then in mall doing something, escalators and a little chase.
- At computer, orgasm, see space, zoom in on stars, see green stuff, then walking around old neighborhood, see house all changed. Felt like an astral projection.
- Spiderman ability to sling web, twin's friend's sister is at my house, talking to her, she starts driving off, sling web catch onto her car, she crashes, the crash repeats again, she drives back home, neighbor's mom and kids are there with us, she is yelling at us, I comfort twin's friend's sister, she is unresponsive, rub her stomach, inner thigh, kiss her softly at least three times, stick a finger up into her, dream ends.

====
June 9, 2006 - Fell asleep after 10AM, up at 3AM, up at 6AM, awake finally at 8 something.

RVL = (1,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0)
- With twin, I am walking around my old neighborhood. Waited too long in recalling the dream.
- Repeat. I had a dream that was like an Attack/Defend 2 team multiplayer map. Mainly a tan wall color, the other team would have been annihilated if the gates opened, they just go into this pit at the beginning.
- Repeat. Nearest Mall, Grandparents and SUV from Michigan, research out front, "Conscious, Hermes Trismegustes..." about 15 subjects. I walk off, see local radio station on second deck, "Dick McArmstrong" or something was his name, he did nights, got a free pair of pants, saw 10 Years perform the end of "Through The Iris", wrong words, threw a drum, started another song. I had to leave, also university cafeteria, cracks in the glass, yellowish gold walls.
- Repeat. College, iPod with all this stuff on it, scheduled class, went down stairs, watched a video, moved on after I could not figure out my next class.
- Repeat. High school, PE, dreams of being the best athlete. Computer lab, login problems, "WILD ...", doing art, only using purple, showing as orange sometimes, making a rainbow and other symbols.

====
June 10, 2006 - Fell asleep after 1AM, up by 3AM, then it seemed like I would only fall asleep until I dreamed, then wake up. Finally up around 8:30AM.

RVL = (2,0,0) (2,0,0) (1,0,0) (1,1,0) (1,0,0)
- Repeat. dark tower of gold surrounded in lava/toxic material, gargoyle like statues that come to life, not shaped like gargoyles at all, one diamond earring, fight, snowman, rollercoaster-like tracks over toxic waste, humans, war against the stone creatures, humans win, they go back to island, pollute it, keeps human away.
[color=dark red]- Repeat? Same Dream? similar setting as above, inside perhaps, Shinedown - Save Me playing, shows the three original members from Green Day, throwing axes at them in castle.[/color]
- At twin's friend's house, seemed empty, only a light on in the guest room and laundry room. Checked for the sister in the  guest room, couch was there and it was re-arranged. Then I looked in the laundry room and found her. Unfortunately the dream quickly ended.
- Repeat. At a college campus, getting a big ass drink of water, going from fifth floor to fourth with several girls, keeping going down to the second floor.
- Up in a building, in one of the higher stories, my pants are off and I have one lump on each butt cheek, local morning DJ points between, ... rest of the dream is Eww.

====
June 11, 2006 - Asleep after midnight, up at 3AM, 5AM vaguely, wake up at 7:30, wondering about a dream, previous dreams, had to get up and baby-sit.

RVL = () () (2,1,0)
-
-
- Repeat. @Motorola, but called Intel, little different, up in mountain, go around asking about a job, smart high school student there, interviewing, did not read pg. 42, read pps. 43-49. See favorite college teacher, leave, can't find car, he says use alarm, under tree aunt-in-law's van, they come from far corner, employees start coming after me, fight them off, rather violently, finally get in, have to drive downhill with joystick steering and button gas/brakes. Guardian angel of sorts does the steering while I brake on the way down the hill.

====
June 12, 2006 - Asleep around 11PM, up once about 4 or 5, up at about 8:30AM.

RLV = (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0)
- Repeat. I was in a church, priest door in middle locked, went around other way, saw through transparent drawing on balcony, puzzles, four things, held in my pocket, each linked, beginning of one same as end of previous, just ran out of time, did better first time. _Oneironaut_ was there.
- Repeat. Jimmy kimmel, boobs+bowling, ABC, underwater shocker, stills, fat Simon Cowell, do it to crowd, protect my nephews
- Repeat. Batman/save me, dad, _wombing_, child in hardware store w/ swords

====
June 13, 2006
RLV = (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,2,0) (1,1,0) (2,1,0)

- Doing a Su Doku puzzle, and so many of the entries are wrong. I had up to four 6's, 2's or 8's in the same 3x3 square.
- Fell asleep with the radio on, rocking out to the radio in dream, difficulty sleeping, tossing and turning, lights on, family might see me...
- Repeat. As a black kid, go to my dad, selling things, arrested twice, now I'm in a prison, I am Eddie Griffin (Undercover Brother), during a disturbance, I swing on a geometric chandelier, make it up the deck, specialist hunts me down in prison, I make it into his room, was going to break a window, go up his chimney, as he smashes it to climb out the roof. Safely transported on a ship, to a Miami like club overseeing the ocean, pass that up an go into a pyramid. Climbing around, solve a puzzle by not stepping on somethings, and then in the fridge like area, monsters appear, and I rip through them with a odd metal device, like a lever that automatically slashes up and down.
- Repeat. To a city further south I travel with some friends, volcano spurting ash, we get a closer look, looking around at low buildings, it goes off when we are under, we get away, go back to city, such a dark ambience, moonlight, barely see anything other than volcano, moon, and reflections off dark colored glass windows. Find a pretty lady, follow her up, hottie in a black dress, she has really strong boyfriend, I stay calm, he's not mad, he has another, bed on far wall, she is on japanese gameshow and crying.
- Professional basketball player shoots last second three pointer from back court, hits roof damaging it, the ball falls right down and swooshes.
- Repeat. In mall with friend, he has to copy something, security guard helps him, presses the latin button (tao*** o*****) for tan something, makes a tree, rips in half, needed to tangle, girls need that too, I see my sr. english teacher in an ice cream shop, it's a classroom, she looks at my paper tells me what needs to change, next day first hour I have not made changes, something for my parents. Perfectly fine reading the typed stuff.

====
June 14, 2006 - Asleep after 10:30PM, did not sleep from 1:30AM-4AM, up at 6AM, brief sleep, alarm at 6:30AM
RVL = (2,1,0) (not a dream) (can't remember, had to get up and watch kids)

- Repeat. Get a whole bunch of ammo, Halo style game, die quickly each time. Then at a meeting with "positive" people, the brothers that look the same, Gladley and Heresy (prounced hear-say), start doing negative things, ickyness
- Feeling like about to crash, car can't slow down, chest partial body orgasm
-

====
June 15, 2006 - Fell asleep after 1AM, back up after 3AM, woke up around 6AM (knock on door), 7:15AM (kids screaming)

RVL = (2,1,0) (1,1,0) (2,1,0)
- Repeat. Going agianst NFL player, roll football on roof, have dog catch it at other end, end of season playing for Suns, copy NBA player's year, match two of his stats, and he does too.
- Candles, which one is the best, big white cylinder with text on it. Talking with sister-in-law about it.
- Repeat. At home, parents leaving, my twin going with Dad, had a job interview, was going to go with Mom. Tempted to masturbate since I was all alone. Then, mom takes secret back tunnel to work, news reporter right there doing a story about tires. Then, I'm watching TV, see The Simpsons with special guest Adam Carolla, someone thought it was Sandman, someone thought he was cyclops when he blinked, his face filled with eye brow hair.

====
June 16, 2006 - Went to bed early, worn out from babysitting nephews, around 9:30PM. Up by 7:30AM. Awake from 3AM-4AM. Lots of daydreams earlier in the day, almost fell asleep a couple times. Incubated a lucid dream for lucid task  :smiley: .

RVL = () (1,1,0) (2,1,0) (2,1,2) (2,1,2) (2,1,2) 
- PROBLEMATIC. Dealt with something problematic...I got upset and likely took a swing
- I was telling my parents something, they were in my room while I was on a forum I like to hide from everyone, and my twin saw part of the URL and I started beating him up. I locked the computer, but the screen stayed there.
- Repeat. airport eating food, stuff it down when I have the green light to get on...leads to another room, find my parents, brother ditched me. Leads to an island called "Distant Clone" in McQueen, *****. Several Buddhist monks, meditation posture hanging upside down, erections, about to come. Someone doing a news report, run jump double bounce pad, gray bar above. The ocean was a darker blue, tons of cyclones in it too, had swimming trunks on, did not go in...went over to meditate, started shaking knee/platform upside down person was at. Sorry :/.
- nephews coming over, hide in the room next door, it's re-arranged, get up on a stool so they can't see me. Start singing, my 2 year old nephew completes first verse of Tool - Vicarious, dad a bus driver, drives around old neighborhood to elementary school, dream goes to a school like auto tech classroom, sit around talking, *30 seconds left in dream, do advanced lucid task.
+ MILD, start talking to people asking who they see, pointing out familiar people.
+ MILD again, looking for someone, going down into rock area.*

----------


## Luci

ok, never mind...

----------


## Spamtek

_With our powers combined..._! - Oops, out of kleenex.

This is fascinating and it's amazing to have a forum ballsy enough to field this kind of thing.  I''ve had my own theories about it that differ a bit from yours.  While I think vividity and recall decrease right after masturbation, I also think they decrease a few days _after_ masturbation.  It almost seems to me that everything gets spicier when my testosterone level is in the process of refilling, usually 12-48 hours after the event, but if it's sitting at low or peaked out at high things are pretty normal (besides the fact that when it's at high all my dreams are sublime, never-ending orgies for the most part).

Count me in.


*Sign-up Sheet*
Sex: Male
Age: 18
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 8-9
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: Typically once a morning, skipping it entirely every few days.
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: 2-3 per night
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: Never (I suck!)
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams:  Often vague and fragmented upon awaking, but usually becoming detailed and vivid as I explore its intricacies as much as possible while recording it.

----------


## dudesuperior

My results;

Week A)
Mon:  R1 V1 L0
Tues:  R2 V1 L0
Wed:  R0 V0 L0
Thurs: R1 V1 L0
Fri:     R0 V0 L0
Sat:    R1 V1 L0
Sun:   R1 V1 L0
---------------------------------
Week B)
Mon:  R0 V1 L0
Tues:  R1 V1 L0
Wed:  R1 V1 L0
Thurs: R2 V1 L0
Fri:     R0 V0 L0
Sat:    R2 V1 L0
Sun:   R1 V0 L0
---------------------------------
Week C)
Mon:  R1 V1 L0
Tues:  R2 V1 L0
Wed:  R2 V2 L2
Thurs: R2 V1 L0
Fri:     R2 V2 L1
Sat:    R0 V0 L0
Sun:   R1 V1 L0
---------------------------------
Week D)
Mon:  R0 V0 L0
Tues:  R1 V1 L0
Wed:  R1 V1 L0
Thurs: R1 V0 L0
Fri:     R2 V2 L0
Sat:    R2 V1 L0
Sun:   R2 V1 L0
---------------------------------
The Week of celibacy ended a month and a half long lucid dry spell   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Manifold_Time

I think the results differ because of age, and personality. Just speculation but nobody is getting what I'm getting and I often find myself to be...different from other people. -__-

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I'll sign up for the sake of.. well. just helping you out =_=, I should work on my Lucid Encyclopedia Project though.

Sex: Male
Age: 16
Average number of hours of sleep per night: Averaging 4 ~ 6
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: Averaging... 3 or 4 times a week.
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: Full Recall - Night
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: DILD? 9 out of 10
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: Reality Vivid

----------


## Gemini Man

Edit: I realized I can&#39;t do this experiment because there&#39;s no way I can orgasm every night and my sleep and recall varies a lot dependeing on stress, which can change vastly daily. Delete this if necessary. I hope your experiment goes well.

----------


## Keeper

... this is to disterbing for words

... you dont mind if We watch, do you?

----------


## deathly_hallow

So whats the final result|?

----------


## pokerob

This should be fun.
Sex: Male
Age: 16
Average number of hours of sleep per night: Averaging 4 ~ 8
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: Um.. couple per day...  :Oops:  
Approx. number of dreams usuall recalled per night or per week: Averaging 1 per night
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: Have had 2 since I started trying about 2 months ago.
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: Bit less than reality.

----------


## anomanderis

i&#39;m definitely in on trying to abstain, so here is my sheet o&#39; peipa:


Sex: Male
Age: 17
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 6-8
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: 1-2 per day
Approx. number of dreams usually recalled per night or per week: 4 per night
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: some 10 or so in 2 months
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: extremely real, even more real than reality  :smiley:

----------


## anomanderis

so, these are my results for the first week: (note that brackets show individual dreams)

sexual behaviour: abstaining from sexual activity
day 1: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L1) (V1, L0)
day 2: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L0)
day 3: R1 (V1,L0) (V1, L0)
day 4: R1 (V1,L0) (V1, L1) (V1, L0) (V1, L0) (V1,L0) 
day 5: R2 (V1,L1) (V1, L1) (V1, L0) (V1, L0) (V1,L0)         /first dream of sex in at least 3 months
day 6: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L0)
day 7: R0

*second week*
day 1: R1 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L0)
day 2: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0)   dreamt of a new reality tv show about sex
day 3: R0  
day 4: R1 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L0)
day 5: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L1) (V1, L0) (V1, L0) (V1,L0) 
day 6: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L1) (V1, L0) 
day 7: R2 (V1,L0) (V1, L0) (V1, L1)

on the first week i got 3 lucid, on the second 2, but it does seem that the sex theme is starting to come into my dreams again, albeit slowly.

----------


## bluejay

This looks like my kind of topic   ::content::  

Sex: Male
Age: 20
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 8-10
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: ~5x week
Approx. number of dreams usually recalled per night or per week: 4-6
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: Just started LD again but have had 2-3 but they immediately ended when I became lucid.
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: like waking life I guess ;o)

My dream recall usually stays the same no matter how much I abstain or indulge myself (oh ya&#33;   ::shock:: ). When I sleep 10-12 hours I can usually recall 8-10 dreams. When I abstain from masturbation/sex my dreams usually just become more sexual in nature.

I have read about a theory where if you masturbate you release vital energy but something you can do during coming is to redirect the energy up your spine and into your chakras that way you wont lose as much of the vital energy (theoretically ofcourse). 

I&#39;ve been thinking.. If someone is masturbating/sexing 7x a week then wouldn&#39;t it make sense that their energy or whatever you want to call it would replenish faster then for example someone doing it 1x a week because your body gets accustomed to X and Y. Maybe it works the same way on the energetic level, who knows? I don&#39;t tend to fuss about it that much, I mean if you are really worrying about it affecting your LDs and you are doing it then probably you just worrying about it has some negative effect.

Enjoy sex and masturabation&#33;   ::evil::  

My 2 cents =o)

----------


## bro

I would sign up, yet I&#39;m on some meds (Celexa/ Welbutrin) that prevent me from having an orgasm for about 3 hours  ::?:   (Good or bad, i don&#39;t know, cetainly fustrateing). Hmm I do ffind i relax much more when I beat my man meat. Perhaps this will allow you to focus more. Or MAYBE if you hold back you will dream of sex, thus making you lucid. Either way...

Happy dick spurts,

Sorry I can&#39;t help in this  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Maybe I will conduct a related experiment of my own  ::content::

----------


## TunaSammich

I'll be doing:
C) For a week, abstain from sex or masturbation.

Sex: Male
Age: 15
Average number of hours of sleep per night: 7 to 9, a bit more on weekends
Approx. usual frequency of sex/masturbation: 5-ish times a week
Approx. number of dreams usually recalled per night or per week: I will usually recall one dream, apon waking up in the morning. On weekends I recall more, since I usually go back to sleep and recall the next dream.
Approx. usual frequency of lucid dreams: Once a week, just since Wed. March 18th, when I first started to delve into lucid dreaming. They both happened during a WBTB.
Description of the usual vividity of your dreams: They have been varied in range recently, I have no real comparison because before I started keeping a journal I would not have any real recall of dreams, unless they were particularly amazing or scary. But since the wednesday I started... I would say like real life, but many of them are fragmented apon waking, and I have to sort of piece them together as I write them down.

[Edit] Before I start, I have a question, am I allowed to consciously attempt reaching lucidity? Like using an induction technique such as WBTB and such?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Good job ressurecting a thread that has been dead for 2 years.
 :lock:

----------


## TunaSammich

> Good job ressurecting a thread that has been dead for 2 years.



Rofl. I didn't notice, I was using the search button for something completely different. I thought I didn't recognize very many people.

----------


## johnpwalker

Guys what is the final result?

----------


## DemiDevil17

raping god girl on drugs) is a very active imagination you should never stop if your about fall asleep just turn it on sum more that what I I been jacking off since I was six years old

----------

